# Mercury 2 Stroke 25 HP



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

I am looking for a good Mercury outboard mechanic, to install a set of Boyesen Reeds , and make sure timing is good, and motor is ready to go.
Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Mechanic in Broward or Dade County.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Only guys I know down there are Eriks marine


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Cut runner, thanks I just email him. I appreciate it.


----------



## yellowfever (Nov 26, 2013)

U should try Chris Carson marine reeds. they work great and r much cheaper. www.chriscarsonmarine.com


----------

